# ICD 9 for catheter



## arizona1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Is there a combination code for "Urinary retention with indwelling suprapubic tube secondary to urethral stricture".

or would I code separately, urinary retention, the catheter, and the stricture

How do I find a code for catheter. I can't find anything for catheter, tube, or indwelling.

Thank you.


----------



## robbiechristina (Jul 20, 2009)

what about urethral stricture caused by foreign body ie catheter


----------



## robbiechristina (Jul 20, 2009)

598.2 states stricture urethra postcatheterization


----------



## robbiechristina (Jul 20, 2009)

stricture urethral postcatheterization 598.2


----------

